# Vizsla vs Grouse



## sniper john

Ok, this one may not be that unusual for game, but it is for me due to my location. All the pictures are from 2008. I attempted a grand slam on all 4 of Colorado's Grouse that year. Though I did not connect with all 4, I had a great time trying, so not all the pictures will be "with" game. Each lives in such a different habitat and elevation from each other, having a versatile dog was a huge plus. I can't wait to do it again. 

Dusky Grouse


----------



## sniper john

Sharptail Grouse Hunting


----------



## sniper john

Sage Grouse


----------



## sniper john

Ptarmigan Hunting

There is a dog in this picture


----------



## Crazy Kian

John, 
You keep posting some great pics and stories... thank you.

These 3 shots are great. I have to admit, 2 & 3 are a fantastic.


----------



## sniper john

Thank you. 
That picture of Blaze standing in the golden Ferns at the edge of the Aspens is one of my favorites. 

One more from the mountains.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Sniper John,

Exactly where is it you live? I think I am going to have to move there!


----------



## fiona long

ur pics are amazing!! question - wat are the little boots shes wearing and why?


----------



## sniper john

Fiona,

There actually are several brands of hunting dog boots. Texas where I mostly hunt there are so many things that stick or cut you. Grass Burs, Cactus, flint chips, broken glass on lake shores, mesquite thorns, etc. As well other places I hunt such as Kansas and western Oklahoma where grass burs can kill a hunt without dog boots. And in these pictures Colorado Sage Desert where the ground is rock and little cholla cactus is everywhere, hunting a dog is not possible without boots. Fortunately, my V loves to were them. 

This one was actually kicked up off the ground and stuck. 










And the Grass Burs. On me, but imagine a dozen of these stuck between the toes of a Vizsla.


----------

